# to guitar or not to guitar



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Jan 28, 2015)

So, I've found myself in st Pete florida somehow. I've been here three days housed up by a family friend and I've got wanderlust from hell! My dilemma is, I fucking hate the gear I have. I've got a medium Alice w/o the frame and a walmart sleeping bag. I love my sleeping bag as its a fuck ton lighter then my military bag, but with the medium Alice it barely fits in the main compartment. I could strap it to the outside like I did my other bag but I found it a pain in the ass hopping freight. On top of that I have a geetar that I wanted to bring, but with my awkward pack and a new pup to care for, i'm starting to think I should leave it. I can't right sing while playing so busking is a tricky art, and I've got mad writers block. All I can fucking write about is shit that's already happened, and who wants to hear some sappy bullshit about lost love or feeling trapped wherever you are? 
I'm starting to think I need to just go live and have new experiences before I go back to music, but what the fuck will I do with my spare time without it? I'm dying to leave but feel weighed down by the extra bulk. On top of that, I don't even know where the fuck to go. It's seeming like florida is the same as Texas with more palm trees. Is all of the U.S. The same?


----------



## Cree (Jan 28, 2015)

Florida may be 1 of the worst states to live in. So it's not you. Texas is a bit better imo. Take a deep breath sit down relax and think about what YOU want, that means YOU, not advice from friends or family or on here. Figure out what you want to do then get advice on how to go that route.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 28, 2015)

Just go


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 28, 2015)

Texas is way way better than Florida, the rest of the Country is nothing like Florida or Texas. Texas and Florida have very little in common..


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree take off & adjust your gear & philosophies as you go. I like the small First act kids guitars for traveling (even though I dont play). They are cheap as all fuck & you wont be constantly worried like with a Martin backpacker.
http://www.firstact.com/content/mg319-acoustic-guitar-american-flag


----------



## ThatKid (Jan 30, 2015)

That's why I love my harmonica! I can just stuff it in my pocket. ::woot::


----------



## NomadicHobo (Feb 2, 2015)

Leave the guitar. 
It's a serious bitch hauling that, your pack and a dog around. I thought I could do it too but I made it about 150 m and got rid of the guitar in favor of an empty hand.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Feb 2, 2015)

ThatKid said:


> That's why I love my harmonica! I can just stuff it in my pocket. ::woot::




LLost mine through a hole in the floor of a gainer. Be careful of that. It was $250 down the drain.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Feb 2, 2015)

I hear that Florida is really anti homeless. Big time vagrancy laws and shit. Might want to look into that before u head there.


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn, man, was you playin' chromatic or somethin'? What kind of harp cost $250?


----------



## notOK (Feb 4, 2015)

A guitar is nice but bulky as all get out. Even a 
Mandolin is bigger than I like, but it's sweet to travel with something to play around with. You sound like you're trying to give yourself convincing arguments for leaving it this time. But could just be reading overmuch. 

And Florida blows because the bastards took away 40s half a century ago, and I hate being robbed of my 8oz that makes the difference. But at the same time Florida kicks ass & I'm glad so many people hate it cause it don't get blown up. Hell, I wish AC was never invented, then it'd be just orange groves and cow pastures and swamp and sugar sand.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Feb 4, 2015)

I meant 150 (typo). It was a hohner comet


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 5, 2015)

I bet that was one hell of a harp


----------



## kneedleknees (Feb 18, 2015)

if you're heart's set on busking swap it for a uke. helluva lot simpler and smaller. and every time I have mine out not even busking just playing people comment so I imagine you'd get more income


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 19, 2015)

notOK said:


> But at the same time Florida kicks ass & I'm glad so many people hate it cause it don't get blown up. Hell, I wish AC was never invented, then it'd be just orange groves and cow pastures and swamp and sugar sand.




Florida doesn't get blown up? What Florida have you been to?


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 20, 2015)

Bring your fucking guitar, I've traveled with tons of kids who have had a guitar. It's not that hard to do...but if you can't play it don't bring it. The last thing we need is more guitar players who don't even know how to play...


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 20, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> The last thing we need is more guitar players who don't even know how to play...



Haha! The last thing we need is guitar players who know how to play and hardly ever play. All kinds of skll levels out there, here's to those who are still learning.

@DisgustinDustin can play mighty fine guitar. He brought his along on a trip we took which included some train riding and hanging out. It was an encumberance at times, but the couple times I heard him strum and sing made it worth it. Personally, I wouldn't want to be responsible for a guitar while traveling unless I was getting some serious use out of it.


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 20, 2015)

God damn.. I've been thinking the same thing. I have a little $100 3/4 scale Yamaha guitar. Got it specifically for traveling, but now I'm not sure if I should bring it. It's definitely a bulk issue for me. I like riding DPUs, and I remember how annoying it was to get in one with my fuckin mando strapped onto my Alice pack. It's not only DPUs, either. It's everything. I had to do a ton of bush whacking last summer, and there was actually a point when I done fucked up and ended up dodging a bull for four fucking hours(crawling through dense brush and shit at night while avoiding a fuckin spotlight thing). I can't even fathom what that would have been like with a guitar.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 23, 2015)

pawn shops


----------

